# Midwest Mouse Meetup facebook page



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

If you are interested in attending a mouse meetup/swap/eval in August, in Oklahoma city, and have a Facebook account, PLEASE join this group. 

http://www.facebook.com/groups/431228176909221/


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

okay :mrgreen:


----------

